# Why this curl tail



## Caramel Panda (Mar 28, 2021)

Hi...My gsd is 5 months old frm past few days im observing my gsd is curling his tail idk if this is normal or my gsd is impure his tail was straight until few days ago pls help.The photo of my gsd's tail is uploaded pls reply what this means..


----------



## dickwol (Mar 29, 2021)

That does not look bad at all. Some dogs simply wear their tails a bit different. It's not as though it were an Akita tail. Learn to love it.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Perfectly normal to carry the tail low when relaxed and higher when alert, walking or excited


----------

